

Creating Cellular Automata: Elementary Cellular Automata - trickyager
http://nicholasyager.com/research/2014/05/03/cellular-automata.html

======
SixSigma
An interesting introduction. So much online writing is just that, the opening
introduction leaving one wondering where the rest of the text has gone. For
wandering minds this is generally Ok; the springboard has been set but I
wonder if this constant stream of unfinished stories takes a toll.

~~~
codelust
If you have the time, there is a good Coursera course on the domain:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/modelthinking](https://www.coursera.org/course/modelthinking)

